# Forum > News > Community Chat > Hardware >  Overclocking i5 2320

## Thaadevil

Yo, I need some help in Overclocking i5 2320.
It's like 25'c full load atm at 3.1 GHZ (Standard) and I've seen some people at youtube get it 3.7GHZ
Anyone got any experiance with this?

I got no clue on how to do it, Got h100i with push and pull as cooling.

Thanks  :Big Grin: 

Here's my problem, my bots use all of my CPU atm Q.Q



Motherboard: ASUS P8H67-M Pro/Csm*
CPU: i5 2320

----------


## Laykith

is it i5 2320k or i5 2320?

----------


## Thaadevil

> is it i5 2320k or i5 2320?


2320 {****ingneed10letterstoreply)

----------


## Laykith

i think you cant overclock a 2320, the k means its unlocked for overclocking

----------


## cukiemunster

> i think you cant overclock a 2320, the k means its unlocked for overclocking


Indeedy.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Thaadevil

Looks like it's time to buy a new cpu for my botting pc then!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dante

Looks like you don't have to anymore hahahahahahahahahaahaha

----------


## Thaadevil

> Looks like you don't have to anymore hahahahahahahahahaahaha


Haha shut up fgt!

----------

